# Yes, I Am From Massachusetts!



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, I am from Massachusetts......

You think if someone is nice to you they either want something or they are from out of town

The public transportation system is known as the "T" and you'd rather drive in bumper to bumper traffic for 4 hours to get to Boston than be caught dead on the "Orange Line"

You could own a small town in Iowa for the cost of your house

There are 24 Dunkin Donuts shops within 15 minutes of your house and that is how you give directions

If you stay on the same road long enough it eventually has three different names

53 degrees is "on the warm side"

You've walked to Brigham's for an ice cream cone "to go" in the snow

You cringe every time you hear some actor/actress imitate the "Boston Accent" on TV

You call chocolate sprinkles "jimmies"

A water fountain is called a bubbler. Say it "bubbla."

You can go from one side of town to the other in less than fifteen minutes

You know how to pronounce towns like Worcester, Haverhill, Peabody, Scituate, Chatham, and Leominster

You know what they sell at a "packie"

You keep an ice scraper in your car all year round

You are not opposed to and at some point in your life have put orange cones or better yet one of your dining room chairs or some small to medium sized piece of furniture from your home as a holding item in your "Paaakin" spot that you so diligently shovelled out the night before to save your space... OH and getting into a brawl with someone who moved THAT piece of furniture wouldn't be beneath you!!

Paranoia sets in when you can't see a Dunkin Donuts, ATM or CVS

You've pulled out of a side street and used your car to block oncoming traffic so you can make a left turn

You've bragged about saving money at The Christmas Tree Shop

You know what a "regular coffee" is!

You can navigate a rotary without a problem

You use the words "wicked" "pissa" and "good" in the same sentence

You know what a frappe is

Saint Patrick's Day is your second favorite holiday

You drink tonic and would never consider using it on your hair

You never say "Cape Cod" you say "The Cape"

You went to Old Sturbridge Village and Plymouth Plantation at least once, in elementary school, but never to Bunka Hill

You know the Mass Pike and 495 create some sort of strange weather Dividing line

You actually get all these jokes and pass them on!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

You call it "128" even though it's been renamed I-95.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Hey,

I get most of these jokes, even though I'm not from MA, I'm a new englanda...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh how true that is. Most of that holds true for RI too.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry







I don't get any of it, but DH might he went to URI








Do you call the liquor store a "packy" ??? I know that one









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I know around here the police will be at your door if you put something out to hold your parking spot
Unless you are getting coal
That one reason why I move









Don


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

"You call it "128" even though it's been renamed I-95."

Actually, only a section in the middle of 128 shares the road with I-95. There's a 5 or 6 mile stretch where you are travelling south on 128, north on US-1 and north on I-93 at the same time. It's south of where I-95 joins in from RI.

Up north, I-95 goes off on its own toward New Hampshire and 128 continues on to Cape Ann. Where it intersects with 127, twice.

Confused yet? If you are, you're not from around here.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

dmbcfd said:


> "You call it "128" even though it's been renamed I-95."
> 
> Actually, only a section in the middle of 128 shares the road with I-95. There's a 5 or 6 mile stretch where you are travelling south on 128, north on US-1 and north on I-93 at the same time. It's south of where I-95 joins in from RI.
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah, what he said...

...and as Lisa said above"If you stay on the same road long enough it eventually has three different names"


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am from NH and re-enforced my front bumper to take off the front clips of drivers who decide to "nose" in. Not really but some times I wish. That particular driving "technique" irritates the living snot out of me. I would just prefer you paak your caa in your yaad, neaa the gaadin and take the hos to wook instead. Regaadless keep that foolishness west and south and we'll get along just fine.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"You know what a "regular coffee" is!"

Of kahs... "Regular or black?".... We spent a year at Ft Devens in the mid 60's. Beautiful post, pretty countryside. We lived just short of the rotary at the east end of Ayer; our best friends lived up north of Groton on Indian Hill Rd.

Most folks were friendly, but some seemed cold. Dunno if it was because we were GI, or hadn't lived in Middlesex for the minimum 200 years.

As for traffic - we went back two years ago for our nephew's wedding. Nevah again, deah. I'm too old, too slow, and too impatient. Had a wonderful lobster roll at Jackie's in Leominster (Lemminstuh), though.

Sluggo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> "You know what a "regular coffee" is!"
> 
> Of kahs... "Regular or black?".... We spent a year at Ft Devens in the mid 60's. Beautiful post, pretty countryside. We lived just short of the rotary at the east end of Ayer; our best friends lived up north of Groton on Indian Hill Rd.
> 
> ...


You got it almost all right...'cept its Lobstah  that we eat up here in the north country


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What the he** are you people talking about!

I guess it's right what they are saying about English becoming a second language in this country! I am totally lost in this thread!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

And don't forget to add
"I'll vote for anyone named Kennedy"









Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> And don't forget to add
> "I'll vote for anyone named Kennedy"
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Aint it the truth!

AND, you know how to spell "Jon Carrey!"

Mark


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> What the he** are you people talking about!


Doug --- What are YOU talking about? You are the one who talks funny.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> What the he** are you people talking about!
> 
> I guess it's right what they are saying about English becoming a second language in this country! I am totally lost in this thread!
> 
> ...


Bring a few of dem' East Coaster out here and have them try to pronounce any of our major rivers....HA!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bring a few of dem' East Coaster out here and have them try to pronounce any of our major rivers....HA!


I seem to do a pretty good job.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Bring a few of dem' East Coaster out here and have them try to pronounce any of our major rivers....HA!


I seem to do a pretty good job.
[/quote]

You live here now...bring me a fresh EC.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Alrighty Jim....ya think you have some strange names for rivers? lets see, we have the "Piscataqua" river in NH, "Mooselokmeguntic" lake in ME., "Nameqoiut" river in MA, "Kescayogansett" river in MA, Skaket Beach, Buzzards bay (Well, not a strange spelling, just a strange name). As for roads, well here on "The Cape" we have Route 28, which runs north and south. Except, when you are heading north on 28 towards Chatham, you're actually going south. and vice versa- south to Provincetown, is actually North. And RT 495 in Bourne, magically turns into Rt 25, about 5 miles before the Bourne bridge. Then on the other side of the Bourne bridge, that same road is now Rt 28. Hum... I was always told that N-S roads are odd, E-W are even. Well not here in Kennedy country! But then again- Ted Kennedy's car has killed more people than my handgun. But I digress.....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Let's not forget we have to deal with his problem child Patrick







.As for crazy names what was the name of the bridge Teddy boy drove off









John from the corruption state of RI


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kevin, John - well said! Let's not forget the Pisscassic River (NH); Barre (MA) as opposed to Barre (VT); Umbaggog Lake (NH/ME); Chicopee (MA); Kangamangus Hwy (NH); Mt. Chocourah (NH...but never did know how to spell that); and oh so many others we'll leave for another day...

Ah, there's no place like home!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Alrighty Jim....ya think you have some strange names for rivers? lets see, we have the "Piscataqua" river in NH, "Mooselokmeguntic" lake in ME., "Nameqoiut" river in MA, "Kescayogansett" river in MA, Skaket Beach, Buzzards bay (Well, not a strange spelling, just a strange name). As for roads, well here on "The Cape" we have Route 28, which runs north and south. Except, when you are heading north on 28 towards Chatham, you're actually going south. and vice versa- south to Provincetown, is actually North. And RT 495 in Bourne, magically turns into Rt 25, about 5 miles before the Bourne bridge. Then on the other side of the Bourne bridge, that same road is now Rt 28. Hum... I was always told that N-S roads are odd, E-W are even. Well not here in Kennedy country! But then again- Ted Kennedy's car has killed more people than my handgun. But I digress.....


I don't understand - Daddy always told me not to Bourne my bridges...

Sluggo


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Alrighty Jim....ya think you have some strange names for rivers? lets see, we have the "Piscataqua" river in NH, "Mooselokmeguntic" lake in ME., "Nameqoiut" river in MA, "Kescayogansett" river in MA, Skaket Beach, Buzzards bay (Well, not a strange spelling, just a strange name). As for roads, well here on "The Cape" we have Route 28, which runs north and south. Except, when you are heading north on 28 towards Chatham, you're actually going south. and vice versa- south to Provincetown, is actually North. And RT 495 in Bourne, magically turns into Rt 25, about 5 miles before the Bourne bridge. Then on the other side of the Bourne bridge, that same road is now Rt 28. Hum... I was always told that N-S roads are odd, E-W are even. Well not here in Kennedy country! But then again- Ted Kennedy's car has killed more people than my handgun. But I digress.....


I don't understand - Daddy always told me not to Bourne my bridges...

Sluggo
[/quote]

 *














BWaaHHAHAHa!! *


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Let's not forget we have to deal with his problem child Patrick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the "chapaquidic" (sp?) bridge.
Interesting tid-bit...Teddy won the election here on "The Cape", against someone who _never ran _ a campaign ad. But that party still got *38*% of the vote!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Kevin, John - well said! Let's not forget the Pisscassic River (NH); Barre (MA) as opposed to Barre (VT); Umbaggog Lake (NH/ME); Chicopee (MA); Kangamangus Hwy (NH); Mt. Chocourah (NH...but never did know how to spell that); and oh so many others we'll leave for another day...
> 
> Ah, there's no place like home!


 Ahhhhh.. that is Kangamagus and Chocorua...SHEESH!
[/quote]Yeah, whatevah! Easier to say than to spell.... but I knew I'd be hearing from YOU (thanks for not dissappointing







)

...and what about Coos ("Ko-has") County and Assisscoos ("A-ziz-ka-has") Lake/River/County ????


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We also have Revere (Rah-veeya), New Bedford (pronounced like one word- Nu-beh-fa), Medford (meh-fa), Worcester (Wha-sta), Liechester (I have no idea)....


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Okay top these
Moshassuck River, Saugatucket River, Quonochontaug Pond and Woonasquatucket River.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

damar92 said:


> Okay top these
> Moshassuck River, Saugatucket River, Quonochontaug Pond and Woonasquatucket River.


Why didn't I have a problem with those









John


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Yes, I am from Massachusetts......
> 
> You think if someone is nice to you they either want something or they are from out of town
> 
> ...


Yikes...read these again, and I still smile and nod.....
Gotta love Bahstin, Wista, and all the places in between (we know Springfield is almost in New York!)
See ya lata, neighbor!
Bob from Milford, MA


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Yikes...read these again, and I still smile and nod.....
> Gotta love Bahstin, Wista, and all the places in between (we know Springfield is almost in New York!)
> See ya lata, neighbor!
> Bob from Milford, MA


The oddest thing is that _everyone else_ thinks these are...uh...funny








They just don't understand how real all this is!! Hey - this is our LIFE, folks!!!

(I live in NaHamsha but work in Taxachusetts, 30 miles from Bahstin)


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

[/quote]
That would be the "chapaquidic" (sp?) bridge.
Interesting tid-bit...Teddy won the election here on "The Cape", against someone who _never ran _ a campaign ad. But that party still got *38*% of the vote!
[/quote]

Chappaquiddick is the spelling, way too many letters. Of course if it were the other side of "Da Vinyad" he could have gone off of Nashaquitsa Cliffs on his way to Gay Head and neither one would have survived!
I prefer MA drivers, at least you know that you will be cut off, in OR only every 5th car cuts you off, you never know what to expect.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm from MA and that's why they call us MASSHOLES and I'm proud of it. I will say though, I visited OR and the portland area reminded me so much of MA and the Cape. It was like a west coast MA

Calvin&hobbs, not sure how long you have lived on the cape but if you remember, 495 never went all the way to the bridge. You used to have to get off then they took that farm land by emminent (?) domain in Wareham to extend 495 to the bridge. That's why it is Rte 25, they for some reason never just changed it. I always just told people 495 and hoped they never noticed the Rte 25


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

mons02035 said:


> I'm from MA and that's why they call us MASSHOLES and I'm proud of it. I will say though, I visited OR and the portland area reminded me so much of MA and the Cape. It was like a west coast MA
> 
> Calvin&hobbs, not sure how long you have lived on the cape but if you remember, 495 never went all the way to the bridge. You used to have to get off then they took that farm land by emminent (?) domain in Wareham to extend 495 to the bridge. That's why it is Rte 25, they for some reason never just changed it. I always just told people 495 and hoped they never noticed the Rte 25


Yeah...we used to use the old "Cape Road"...Rte 140.
Bob


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

You forgot *Chaubunagungamaug, Lake*, yeah I dare you, pronounce that!

I'm not from MA, but I did a tri there a couple of years ago, and I still don't know what the heck the name of that lake is... and I swam in it!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

3athlete said:


> You forgot *Chaubunagungamaug, Lake*, yeah I dare you, pronounce that!
> 
> I'm not from MA, but I did a tri there a couple of years ago, and I still don't know what the heck the name of that lake is... and I swam in it!


Pronounce it "Webster Lake."


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

touche!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> I'm from MA and that's why they call us MASSHOLES and I'm proud of it. I will say though, I visited OR and the portland area reminded me so much of MA and the Cape. It was like a west coast MA
> 
> Calvin&hobbs, not sure how long you have lived on the cape but if you remember, 495 never went all the way to the bridge. You used to have to get off then they took that farm land by emminent (?) domain in Wareham to extend 495 to the bridge. That's why it is Rte 25, they for some reason never just changed it. I always just told people 495 and hoped they never noticed the Rte 25


Oh yeah, I remember the "permenant" detour off of 495. That was usually when my dad would say "well, seeing's how we're in the area, hows 'bout we stop at Lindsey's and get a bucket of fried clams and an order of onion rings! Then, with a full belly, that drive to Orleans seemed to take F O R E V E R ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

damar92 said:


> Okay top these
> Moshassuck River, Saugatucket River, Quonochontaug Pond and Woonasquatucket River.


damth, callth thu drth, myth toungeth isth tied in knoth...HHHEEELLLPPPTTHHH!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

another thing: I have only talked to Wolfie on the phone and I could hear here in what I was reading!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> What the he** are you people talking about!


That should be "What the he** are YALL talking about"


----------

